# xerun 80A-R esc question



## jacoby13j (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok. So here is what happen I was cleaning the esc and I notice that the white wire that suppose to plug into the receiver came unsoldered from the inside. And I was wondering were did it come unsoldered from because I can't see no marks of were it went. So would it be possible someone with this esc or similar help me out and show me by pic or something would appreciate it a lot


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

you would have to decase the esc...some have screws on the bottom...then where the red and black wires go there is prob a teminal where the white goes. carfully solder it there.


----------



## jacoby13j (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I have it apart and I can't see a spot were it was soldered at.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

put up a pic I will find it


----------



## jacoby13j (Feb 6, 2011)

I found it but I think my on and off switch is [email protected]$ked but would any 3 wire on off switchs work?


----------



## dynodan22 (May 26, 2009)

If the points are right by each other in the case you could just bridge it with solder and eliminate the switch. The esc would turn on by plugging the battery in .

Dynodan22


----------



## jacoby13j (Feb 6, 2011)

How would it work since I'm putting 2 batterys on the esc 2. Two cell lipos? And what extactly would I have to do to get rid of the on off switch?


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

you could just drop solder on the termials like this
+ - 
if they are close then there should be to termials...drop the solder on them so they are connected and you wont have a on off then


----------



## jacoby13j (Feb 6, 2011)

What if its 3 wires instead of just 2 wires?


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

Xerun 80a has the programming button on the on and off switch so you cant bypass the switch.


----------



## jacoby13j (Feb 6, 2011)

Well how would I get a new switch than since I don't see were you can buy spare parts for that


----------



## drummin89 (Dec 29, 2010)

Check on ebay, its possible you might find a replacement listed on there.

If not contact Hobbywing. http://www.hobbywing.com/english/contact.asp


----------

